# Blockbuster Total Access vs Netflix



## pfp

Opinions?


----------



## raott

pfp said:


> Opinions?


I just switched from Blockbuster to Netflix. The only reason was the ability to stream movies on Netflix is free and I plan to get a Roku box.

Otherwise, I was happy with Blockbuster.


----------



## Galley

Blockbuster has better envelopes. It may also be cheaper for Blu-ray Discs. $15.99 for 3-at-a-time via mail only.


----------



## joshjr

The thing I did not like about Blockbuster was it took 3 days to get the discs and the excahnge in the store is a rip off. Higher rates for that feature. No thanks. There is not a Blockbuster store where I live anyways. With Netflix its 1 days shipping both ways and they ship on Saturdays at my distribution center now to.


----------



## koji68

No opinion on Blockbusters since I have never used them. Back in the day they wanted my ss# to open an account and I was not going to give it to them so I never tried again. I'm talking about their physical stores. Maybe is different now but if you are going to return movies to a physical store I'm assuming that you'd have to have an account also at that store. Maybe somebody can elaborate on that.

I started with Netflix shortly after they opened for business. The basic service have not changed much since then. I get movies very fast but I'm not one of those that try to maximize the number of movies they get. I basically watch movies over the weekend, send them back Monday and get the next ones Wednesday. We watch 10 to 12 movies a month and pay $21.19 w/ tax for the 3 at a time w/ Blu Ray. We also watch about 5 to 7 hours a month of TV through their download service, mostly TV shows from premium channels like Weeds, Dexter, etc.

I have received some broken\scratched DVDs once in a blue moon. You can report that in their web site and I have gotten a replacement the next day.

I once lost a DVD and had to pay for it. It was $21. After moving some furniture around to paint a year later, we found the disk and sent it along with another movie and I was refunded the $21.

I couple of times I have sent DVDs and they never got them. I just reported on their web site and they just sent the next movie on my queue. I don't know at what point they may start to get ticked if you keep saying that you sent the movies but they don't get them.

Another occurrence is that a couple of times they sent movies but I never got them. Reported on line and got a replacement next day without any problems. In one case I got just enough of their envelop to know that it was addressed to me, it was in a plastic bag from the USPS with a note saying their machines had eaten the disc.

My wife has her own queue so we have 2 queues on one account which is very convenient. At some point they tried to do away with this but customers complained about it and they backed out.

I can say that I'm very pleased with the service. I used to have a couple of premium services from Dish and I canceled those when I started with Netflix. I think this is a better service with the addition of the download service in particular.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know that friends have liked Blockbuster because they allowed you to take a catalog title from in-store for every returned movie. However, I have to say I've been incredibly pleased with Netflix. They are prompt and the selection is great. I like the Watch Instantly feature for days when I'm traveling with a laptop. The one time I had a damaged disc they offered to replace it immediately and followed up several times to make sure I remained satisfied with my choice.


----------



## lehozle

Netflix for lots of reasons!


----------



## tcusta00

I've had Netflix for just under a year and am happy with it. I bought a BluRay player with Netflix streaming capability to take advantage of that feature as well. 

That being said, I took advantage of a free two week trial with BlockBuster a month or so ago. The shipping (for me, at least) was identical time-wise to Netflix. The cost was a bit lower for the 2-at-a-time BluRay plan but they lacked streaming to my BluRay player. I may consider them again in the future if they offer streaming, but I ended up sticking with Netflix.

If it were me, I'd get the free trial of both and see which works better for you with shipping speeds and features you want. No cost to do it.


----------



## pfp

Well I decided to try Blockbuster. I liked the idea of no extra charge for Blu Ray and that you can return or exchange movies at the stores (up to 5/mo). 

I'll will be cancelling at the end of my free trial (4 weeks ) and going to Netflix. 

Why:
1. Blockbuster does not ship on Saturday.
2. In my experience Blockbuster does not ship movies on Monday or Tuesday either. They will receive my returns on Monday but wait till Wednesday to ship me a new movie. Note: these are not USPS delays - these are delays of Blockbuster not shipping for 2 days. This has happened every week so far and it does not matter if I mail the movies back or return them to a store. Combined with being closed Saturday this makes receiving more than one movie per week nearly impossible and I'm left Monday - Wednesday with no movies. 

Finally, while Netflix upcharges for Blu ray their base rate is lower so even with the upcharge it's only $1 more than Blockbuster Total Access.


----------



## gqmagtutgic

BlockBusters's 3 at a time rate is $15.99 for dvd or bluray


Choose a Plan


UNLIMITED Through the Mail
Unlimited Plan
With this plan, there is an unlimited number of DVDs you can get each month through the mail, up to the number of DVDs out at a time allowed by your plan.


BLOCKBUSTER® By Mail

BLOCKBUSTER® By Mail plans are perfect for those who won't take advantage of in-store exchanges. You'll get unlimited rentals through the mail, up to the number of DVDs out allowed by your plan. You can also exchange your online DVDs in-store for discounted rentals.

BLOCKBUSTER
Total Access™

BLOCKBUSTER Total Access™ plans give you the convenience of renting online, with the flexibility to exchange DVDs in-store for FREE rentals. You'll get unlimited DVDs through the mail each month. The number of DVDs out at a time and amount of in-store exchanges per month depends on your plan.

BLOCKBUSTER
Total Access Premium
Unlimited Plan
With this plan, there is an unlimited number of DVDs you can get each month through the mail, up to the number of DVDs out at a time allowed by your plan.
$8.99 a month
$11.99 a month

* 5 FREE in-store movie exchanges per month*

$21.99 a month

* Unlimited in-store movie exchanges each month

$13.99 a month
$16.99 a month

* 5 FREE in-store movie exchanges per month*

$29.99 a month

* Unlimited in-store movie exchanges each month

$15.99 a month
$19.99 a month

* 5 FREE in-store movie exchanges per month*

$34.99 a month

* Unlimited in-store movie exchanges each month


LIMITED Through the Mail
Limited Plan
With this plan, there is a maximum number of DVDs you can get each month through the mail.

$3.99 a month

* Max of 2 DVDs per month through the mail

$9.99 a month

* Max of 2 DVDs per month through the mail
* 2 FREE in-store movie exchanges per month


----------



## pfp

gqmagtutgic said:


> BlockBusters's 3 at a time rate is $15.99 for dvd or bluray


What does that have to do with the Blockbuster *Total Access* plan(s)

as for the rest... :scratch:


----------



## Reaper

Netflix has it down pat: reasonable rates, great selection, fast turn around, great customer service. And the Roku streaming Netflix player is great too.


----------



## pfp

Yep, for me the big issue with Blockbuster is the turn around. It appears they do everything possible to prevent you from getting more than one movie per week. Example - I dropped off two movies at my local store yesterday (Thursday) moring at they STILL have not cleared my queue (1pm Friday). Since they are plain closed on Saturday, and don't appear to ship on Monday or Tuesday I'm not expectingto get any more movies till next Wednesday at the earliest. I SHOULD have received replacements TODAY.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Netflix Customer Service:

Today I received an email saying that a movie I had not received had been returned. ????? I checked the records and it showed that the movie was shipped on the 19th and returned on the 21st. In order for this to have happened, I would have had to met the mail persn at the mailbox, opened the movie and resealed it and handed it back to the mail person.

I called Netflix customer service, hold time less than 1 minute, and explained the situation. The lady laughed and said "Dam we are fast"... turns out that this happens sometimes when the mailing address on the front of the Netflix envelope is unreadable or missing for some reason... she immediately put it in the system to resend it and about 20 minutes later I got an email shipping notice.

Nice people, good service... and they have it down to a science.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hate to put a damper on the lovefest with these two services....but....

Between my brother, 3 neighbors, and 6 people at work...I have a 5 and 5 representation of how these two services work in the real world.

I was doing my homework by asking folks who have used each of these for at least a year or more (in some cases many years), to see if there would be any possibility I would sign up for either of them. I've been keeping notes to go along with the countless solicitations I get.

Here is what my "data" from actual users (5 of each) shows so far:

*BlockBuster*

1) Good selection, but frequently cannot get popular titles in the first month after release - apparently not enough inventory.

2) One out of about 5 disks come damaged to the point that they are truly unplayable, even after several attempts to properly clean them. One out of 3 requires a serious cleaning job to get it to work.

3) Customer service is not bad, but average. It comes down to the luck of the draw as to who you get when you have to call them. Some can be very helpful, others seem like they could care less.

*Recommended out of 5 users* *- 2 (and 2 others are likely dropping the service)*

*Netflix*

1) OK selection, but frequently cannot get popular titles in the first month and sometimes longer after release - apparently not enough inventory.

2) One out of about 4 disks come damaged to the point that they are truly unplayable, even after several attempts to properly clean them. One out of 2 requires a serious cleaning job to get it to work.

3) Customer service is "good". But it also comes down to the luck of the draw as to who you get when you have to call them. Most are helpful, but there are also some CSR's that come across like they could care less.

*Recommended out of 5 users* *- 3 (and 1 is likely dropping the service)*

I have also been keeping tabs on Blu Ray disk offerings with each, but the data is too new to make any assumptions at this point, especially since only 4 of the 10 users order them (as well as regular DVDs) at this time.

This is all unscientific, but I asked 6 of the 10 folks to keep track for me since April on these items in particular, so I could get a good idea.

What is interesting is that when you look at both services *combined*, there seems to still be a fair amount of opportunity for improvement, especially on availability and their return inspections of disks that they resend out soon thereafter. To me....having 1 in 4 or 5 bad disks rented is unacceptable. That reason is cited by the 3 people who indicated they will likely discontinue one or the other of these services.


----------



## jadebox

hdtvfan0001 said:


> To me....having 1 in 4 or 5 bad disks rented is unacceptable. That reason is cited by the 3 people who indicated they will likely discontinue one or the other of these services.


I'm not sure why those people are having such problems. I've had Netflix for a while and I've had problems with no more than about one out of every ten DVDs. And, about half the time, just cleaning the disc solved it. The other times, Netflix immediately sent out a replacement after I notified them. I've only asked for two or three replacements in the past couple of years.

I haven't tried Blockbuster, but I really like Netflix's service.

Edit: I just thought of something ... I don't order new releases very often. Maybe those are more likely to arrive damaged?

-- Roger


----------



## Ric

I have had both - it came down to this. I could use my 2 montly free rentals on video games that was nice and I could get trade an online movie for an instore movie and they would still send me the next online rental.

NOW - Blockbuster just updates your queue with the instore rental and doesn't send you another one. With that and the Netflix instant download (along with DTV cinema), I have no need to go into a store so dropped blockbuster.


----------



## Galley

Blockbuster definitely ships on Mondays and Tuesdays.


----------



## dave29

I switched to Netflix for streaming, that's it.


----------



## ncxcstud

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hate to put a damper on the lovefest with these two services....but....
> 
> Between my brother, 3 neighbors, and 6 people at work...I have a 5 and 5 representation of how these two services work in the real world.
> 
> I was doing my homework by asking folks who have used each of these for at least a year or more (in some cases many years), to see if there would be any possibility I would sign up for either of them. I've been keeping notes to go along with the countless solicitations I get.
> 
> Here is what my "data" from actual users (5 of each) shows so far:
> 
> *BlockBuster*
> 
> 1) Good selection, but frequently cannot get popular titles in the first month after release - apparently not enough inventory.
> 
> 2) One out of about 5 disks come damaged to the point that they are truly unplayable, even after several attempts to properly clean them. One out of 3 requires a serious cleaning job to get it to work.
> 
> 3) Customer service is not bad, but average. It comes down to the luck of the draw as to who you get when you have to call them. Some can be very helpful, others seem like they could care less.
> 
> *Recommended out of 5 users* *- 2 (and 2 others are likely dropping the service)*
> 
> *Netflix*
> 
> 1) OK selection, but frequently cannot get popular titles in the first month and sometimes longer after release - apparently not enough inventory.
> 
> 2) One out of about 4 disks come damaged to the point that they are truly unplayable, even after several attempts to properly clean them. One out of 2 requires a serious cleaning job to get it to work.
> 
> 3) Customer service is "good". But it also comes down to the luck of the draw as to who you get when you have to call them. Most are helpful, but there are also some CSR's that come across like they could care less.
> 
> *Recommended out of 5 users* *- 3 (and 1 is likely dropping the service)*
> 
> I have also been keeping tabs on Blu Ray disk offerings with each, but the data is too new to make any assumptions at this point, especially since only 4 of the 10 users order them (as well as regular DVDs) at this time.
> 
> This is all unscientific, but I asked 6 of the 10 folks to keep track for me since April on these items in particular, so I could get a good idea.
> 
> What is interesting is that when you look at both services *combined*, there seems to still be a fair amount of opportunity for improvement, especially on availability and their return inspections of disks that they resend out soon thereafter. To me....having 1 in 4 or 5 bad disks rented is unacceptable. That reason is cited by the 3 people who indicated they will likely discontinue one or the other of these services.


Stinks for those friends and family of yours getting 'bad' discs a lot..

I'll have had Netflix for a year next month and I can count on one finger the amount of DVDs/BRDs I've received that were damaged...1...Shaun of the Dead...that is out of 82 discs received so far...


----------



## Reaper

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Netflix*
> 
> 1) OK selection, but frequently cannot get popular titles in the first month and sometimes longer after release - apparently not enough inventory.
> 
> 2) One out of about 4 disks come damaged to the point that they are truly unplayable, even after several attempts to properly clean them. One out of 2 requires a serious cleaning job to get it to work.
> 
> 3) Customer service is "good". But it also comes down to the luck of the draw as to who you get when you have to call them. Most are helpful, but there are also some CSR's that come across like they could care less.


I was an early adopter of Netflix and have used the service for over 10 years. I can refute each of these points:

1) I rarely have to wait for a title. I remember it happening a few times.

2) I have received 2 unplayable discs in over 10 years (one of these was broken in the mail). In each case Netflix sent me a replacement and I received it the next day.

3) I have never had to call Netflix. Their online customer service is excellent and is all I've ever needed.


----------



## joshjr

I have only had to report 3 discs in the last 2 years and have never had an issue getting what I want due to availability or had to worry about long shipping times.

When I was with Blockbuster I had a disc that was in long wait for 1.5 years and never changed, it took 3 days to get a disc, had almost everything say it had at least a short wait, etc. It was horrible. I hated it and will never go back to Blockbuster online.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Reaper said:


> I was an early adopter of Netflix and have used the service for over 10 years. I can refute each of these points:
> 
> 1) I rarely have to wait for a title. I remember it happening a few times.
> 
> 2) I have received 2 unplayable discs in over 10 years (one of these was broken in the mail). In each case Netflix sent me a replacement and I received it the next day.
> 
> 3) I have never had to call Netflix. Their online customer service is excellent and is all I've ever needed.


Then there must be sigificant inconsistency - because my evidence of actual users in my original post presents an opposite customer experience. (As an FYI - on 2 occasions - it took a customer 6 weeks to finally get a new-release title).

YMMV is likely the theme here.


----------



## LarryFlowers

The user experience has changed substantially in the last 6 or 7 months with regard to Blu_Ray. Before, the wait was rough for a new release BR title.

Since Netflix changed the plan.. adding $1+$1 per title in your subscription plan to cover BR, the wait has very nearly disappeared. This has been a case of Netflix raising the price for a very specific purpose (eliminating the long waits for BR) and actually succeeding at that goal.

I have both Netflix and BlockBuster subscriptions. I am seriously considering dropping the BlockBuster plan because Netflix nearly always fills new releases with a week.

Also, Netflix rollover on titles (the speed with which they receive and send out new discs) is at least 24hrs. better than Blockbuster. If I send movies back to both companies on Monday, I will have new Netflix titles on Wednesday... Blockbuster will be Thursday.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then there must be sigificant inconsistency - because my evidence of actual users in my original post presents an opposite customer experience. (As an FYI - on 2 occasions - it took a customer 6 weeks to finally get a new-release title).
> 
> YMMV is likely the theme here.


----------



## Movieman

I have been researching these 2 options lately also to maybe downsize my plan. I have a great promo with Directv that is about to end and am thinking of using one of these services rather than paying for premiums. I really like Netflix for the streaming aspect but i dont want another STB. I dont have enough HDMI inputs on my tv either way. I have been reading for a few days and visiting many sites but I still have questions.

In what format does Netflix stream? Im asking this cause i know that the HR23 reads only in mpeg so I would need it the same. I assume of course.

And how do you know if the title is available online? I went to their website and did a search for many titles and saw the DVD/BR availability but I couldnt see exactly how to find the online streaming titles. This is the only part of their service I am interested in. I dont really care to receive any movies in the mail. I probably wont watch new releases as I am interested in older movies but if its there as an option than Im ok with it.

Thanks


----------



## LarryFlowers

Movieman said:


> I have been researching these 2 options lately also to maybe downsize my plan. I have a great promo with Directv that is about to end and am thinking of using one of these services rather than paying for premiums. I really like Netflix for the streaming aspect but i dont want another STB. I dont have enough HDMI inputs on my tv either way. I have been reading for a few days and visiting many sites but I still have questions.
> 
> In what format does Netflix stream? Im asking this cause i know that the HR23 reads only in mpeg so I would need it the same. I assume of course.
> 
> And how do you know if the title is available online? I went to their website and did a search for many titles and saw the DVD/BR availability but I couldnt see exactly how to find the online streaming titles. This is the only part of their service I am interested in. I dont really care to receive any movies in the mail. I probably wont watch new releases as I am interested in older movies but if its there as an option than Im ok with it.
> 
> Thanks


OK Movieman... here's the rundown:

If you visit the Netflix web site, look for the "Instant" tab to see the movie selection. You will find around 15,000 titles currently available for streaming and this represents only about 10% of Netflix's total library. The mixture is old and new movies and some television. Some of the material is HD if you have the bandwidth to handle it. Access to this library requires an unlimited subscription plan which starts at $8.99/month. You will NOT find the latest new releases available.

The HR units will NOT stream Netflix. You will need one of the following...
1. A PC connected to your TV
2. A Roku box designed for Netflix
3. A game console such as the XBox 360
4. A Blu-Ray player with Netflix capability
5. Some newer HD TV's have Netflix built in as well

To view HD material you will need a good internet connction, at least 6Mbps. However, the picture delivery by Netflix is generally excellent even if not in HD.

Many of us have TV's with a limited number of inputs. My TV has 3 HDMI inputs and I have 5 devices. The solution commonly used is and HDMI Switch from Monoprice.com. I have a remote controlled Monoprice HDMI switch that cost me less than $40 that allows 3 device to share one HDMI port.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Movieman

Thanks. This does help out. I do have my PC hooked up to one of my tv's but not the one that I wanted to use for this. I did what you stated and went to the online selection but honestly was disappointed. I am still going to try the free trial and see how it goes.

Thanks again.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Movieman said:


> Thanks. This does help out. I do have my PC hooked up to one of my tv's but not the one that I wanted to use for this. I did what you stated and went to the online selection but honestly was disappointed. I am still going to try the free trial and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again.


You think you are disappointed now with the selection? You should've seen it 6 months ago!

The selection is problematic and it is not Netflix' fault. The studios are not happy with this concept at all and as such they are in ongoing negotiations with Netflix. For now the only studio concession that has been made is in regard to the Starz movie catalog available for instant viewing.

Streaming video could be the future of movie delivery, but alot of things are going to have to happen to make that a reality.

The Internet infrastructure is not really up to the task. Higher speeds will have to be the norm, not the exception. Bandwidth usage caps by the ISP's are a definite hurdle.

I would like to see a future where you could get streaming to your home of theatrical releases on same day as theater for a fee. Released films would all be available in a subscription package (these would be the equivalent of DVD new releases) and a single additional fee would give you access to "catalog".

All of this streaming to our homes.

But then again, I am a dreamer!!


----------



## Movieman

I think you are correct. More and more people are just staying home especially with so much investment in these HDTV's. I havent been to the theater in years. I wasnt blaming Netflix for the lack of selection. I know it not their fault. I was just disappointed because most of the movies that I want to watch are old enough that they should also be on DOD. Overtime though I think streaming will be the norm. I think in another forum there is a post about some regulation of ISP's and bandwidth so maybe the dream will be reality. If I take the free trial do they give me a hard time about cancelling? Like an exit interview or something? Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## Devo1237

Dusting off this old thread now that Blockbuster is slightly more relevant since Dish bought them and Netflix pooped the bed with their price increase. 

Personally, I was a long time Netflix subscriber as I loved the value of their speedy disc service and streaming (3 discs+streaming for under $20). Once the price increased I decided to keep the streaming (which I love) and try Blockbuster again (hated it when it first came out since it took so long to get discs, and their wait times were atrocious). Surprisingly (at least to me) the wait times and disc shipments are still pretty awful, but I find the benefits of video game rentals and in-store exchanges outweigh the benefits of Netflix's speed and availability. 

Anyone else out there trying Blockbuster these days? How are you liking it? Since the 3 discs at a time is $19.99 for both Netflix (with Blu-Ray) and Blockbuster (with Blu-Ray, Games, and exchanges), I'm curious how others are finding BB's rather mediocre service. About a third of my discs take 2-3 days to arrive in LA. Pretty lame.


----------



## pfp

I would tend to agree with your conclusion on BB. Slower and longer wait times but I find many more blu-ray tiles with them than Netflix (especially new release catalog titles). The in store exchanges are also a big +.


----------



## Devo1237

pfp said:


> I would tend to agree with your conclusion on BB. Slower and longer wait times but I find many more blu-ray tiles with them than Netflix (especially new release catalog titles). The in store exchanges are also a big +.


Really? I haven't found they have much at all that Netflix doesn't (except games obviously). But I have noticed there are random movies that BB just doesn't seem to care about a lack of supply. Like my wife wanted to watch the first season of The Good Wife, but it's been a "Very Long Wait" for two months. Considering it's a relatively popular show and I'm sure they could buy a copy of that show for pretty darn cheap if their customers have it in their queues, there doesn't seem to be much of a concern there.

Which Blu-Rays doesn't Netflix have?


----------



## pfp

Devo1237 said:


> Really? I haven't found they have much at all that Netflix doesn't (except games obviously). But I have noticed there are random movies that BB just doesn't seem to care about a lack of supply. Like my wife wanted to watch the first season of The Good Wife, but it's been a "Very Long Wait" for two months. Considering it's a relatively popular show and I'm sure they could buy a copy of that show for pretty darn cheap if their customers have it in their queues, there doesn't seem to be much of a concern there.
> 
> Which Blu-Rays doesn't Netflix have?


Alien series, Back to the Future series, Scream series, Austin Powers series, Mimic, Good Will Hunting, Demolition Man, Jade, Assassins, The Specialist, Awakenings, Red Planet, Payback, Dante's Peak, Hush, You've got Mail, Copycat, My Dog Skip, 10, Uncle Buck, Apt Pupil, Daylight, To Live and Die in LA, The people Vs Larry Flint, Against All Odds, Three Kings, Natural Born killers, Blow out, Taxi Driver, Broadcast News, Spaceballs, Videodrome, Out of Sight, Species, Network, Hoodwinked, Alice in Wonderland (animated), Thelma and Louise, Dinosaur, A beautiful Mind, Backdraft, LA Confidential, Fantasia, Fantasia 2000, Hard Candy, Secretary, Traffic, The Jackal...

They generally don't pick up catalog titles which are new to blu-ray.


----------



## Devo1237

"pfp" said:


> Alien series, Back to the Future series, Scream series, Austin Powers series, Mimic, Good Will Hunting, Demolition Man, Jade, Assassins, The Specialist, Awakenings, Red Planet, Payback, Dante's Peak, Hush, You've got Mail, Copycat, My Dog Skip, 10, Uncle Buck, Apt Pupil, Daylight, To Live and Die in LA, The people Vs Larry Flint, Against All Odds, Three Kings, Natural Born killers, Blow out, Taxi Driver, Broadcast News, Spaceballs, Videodrome, Out of Sight, Species, Network, Hoodwinked, Alice in Wonderland (animated), Thelma and Louise, Dinosaur, A beautiful Mind, Backdraft, LA Confidential, Fantasia, Fantasia 2000, Hard Candy, Secretary, Traffic, The Jackal...
> 
> They generally don't pick up catalog titles which are new to blu-ray.


Interesting. I never noticed that. I was thinking that if Netflix ever picks up video games I'll go back, but maybe I wouldn't if they ignore legacy titles...


----------



## spartanstew

We use Netflix for streaming and BB for discs (1 out at a time). It helps that there's a BB store about a block away, so the unlimited exchanges feature is nice. We end up getting two movies every weekend for the $10 per month or whatever it is.


----------

